# show me your 16vt engine bay PICS



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

here is mine


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

that looks pretty sweet. what's your setup?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

16v 2.0
double gasket 
tt cams
t3 t4 60 trim
shorty w/ velocity stacks
p&&P head


----------



## hel-mut (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

sweet man. I with ya 2.0. aba
I need a corrado for this stuff!










_Modified by hel-mut at 2:01 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (hel-mut)*


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

Here's mine...setup has changed a bit but that's the basic look.


----------



## cprchris (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (radoboy)*

my rocco

















_Modified by cprchris at 6:05 PM 1-22-2007_


_Modified by cprchris at 6:06 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (cprchris)*

My bucket...now running a SC61 from Boost Factory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (PADILLA)*

mine..


----------



## Altn8 (Mar 20, 2003)

any standard 16vt's about


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (cprchris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cprchris* »_my rocco

















_Modified by cprchris at 6:05 PM 1-22-2007_
_Modified by cprchris at 6:06 PM 1-22-2007_


What a heap...


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (Jeebus)*

here are a couple of my never ending project

















_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 12:52 AM 1-24-2007_


_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 12:54 AM 1-24-2007_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (TURBOPHIL)*

some old sloppy ones! ill try and get some newer ones soon.


----------



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

heres my old set up


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (vw a1 g60t)*

Ok, here ya go.


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (ZeeuwVW)*

oh well, why not...


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (jamaicula)*

looking goood


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

A not so great pic of my setup:


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

Here is my bucket the day I started to strip it down to swap the drivetrain into a mk1 rocco (the GTI was in an accident when owned by the p.o and poorly repaired so it rotted out) But it was fairly stock blocked, just stacked headgaskets!


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow so many nice 16vT's...Any more shots of custom fitted intercoolers? What I mean is anywhere other then front mount...


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

I'll bite too:








and the intercooler:


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

keep em coming we need this to beat the 3 pages that the vr6T has


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

lugnuts race car:


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

i love that car mmmmm


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

OMG, Blast from the past.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (ZeeuwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeeuwVW* »_Ok, here ya go.









Clean install, post some pics of the entire car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (TURBOPHIL)*

Here's what mine used to look like:


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow some awesome looking engine bays...


_Modified by NorthernGTI at 12:03 PM 1-31-2007_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

how are we not page 2 yet


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

Page2 ownage???


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (BoostFactory)*

just posting this to own page 2








damn not page 2



_Modified by bdcoombs at 10:07 PM 1-31-2007_


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

More pictures needed...Im in love with 16vT's


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*


----------



## Ruffdriver (Jan 28, 2003)

Still working on it. Will replace the piping, fan and some wires soon.










_Modified by Ruffdriver at 2:26 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Ruffdriver)*

Mine... I'll add the plug wires are now black... and it finally runs. Tuner in 3 weeks. Yeee haa... 











_Modified by Jeebus at 10:20 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

pg 2 ownage, so many nice setups. can't wait to get mine finished up


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

So here is mine........not complete but off to a start.....








I took it all back out to redo it once and for all
First! Conduit........


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

anymore?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

I'll have mine up soon, but it's nothing to look at. ABA 16vT with a t3 super60 on megasquirt. Kind of a side/front mount intercooler. It's in a 1900lb rabbit that i'm building for autocross, thus the small turbo. I don't need 300whp, just about 225-230whp, but I need a quick spooling turbo. It will be running in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## TurbTech (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's mine from across the pond:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TurbTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbTech* »_Here's mine from across the pond:









Welcome to the forum. Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

Killa......what is this im hearing about using 630 cc injectors on in a digi 1 setup?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Greengt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greengt1* »_Killa......what is this im hearing about using 630 cc injectors on in a digi 1 setup?

not from me. i havent messed around with digi1 in a couple of years. ok, maybe one weekend but then ditched that idea and that was on a buddy's car. hit up Danny from sns, jwatts in here.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (TurbTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbTech* »_Here's mine from across the pond:









that thing is super clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurbTech (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (TurbTech)*

only 21 people who have pics of their 16vt
comon lets see more...


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (TurbTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbTech* »_Here's mine from across the pond:









why so many fuel lines? Ive never seen that


----------



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

kuz cis is gay


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (beercity)*

heres mine.....not quite done yet but its getting there. Sill have to install the standalone, finish piping.. etc...ect....just small crap. also need to do some more work in the firewall....but its the least of my worries right now
































speedo and tach








front shot


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (TurbTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbTech* »_Here's mine from across the pond:










Thats hot though.... ilike it becuase its different! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*

Sweet set up 2DR16VT, specs?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (PADILLA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PADILLA* »_Sweet set up 2DR16VT, specs?

where are your pics


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
where are your pics 

Page one


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (PADILLA)*
















It's almost ready to put the motor in.
















We've made a couple changes since these pics were taken. New exhaust manifold has been fabricated to help bring the turbo in a little closer to the motor and get it away from the firewall a bit. We've also painted up the upper and lower intake manifolds black to help tie everything together a bit better. Also going to be changing out the oil pan for a nice schrick baffled aluminum jobber.










_Modified by elicitvr6 at 12:02 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
where are your pics 

missed that one sorry


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VWDugan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDugan* »_









Thats what i'm talking about! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (blkjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjettavr6* »_
Thats what i'm talking about! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea I agree..thats a sick set up..


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

shes still dreaming of the day she gets put together but it *WILL* be a megasquirt Squirt n spark (patatron)
t3/t4
and will all be going into a mk1 golf once I get over to Germany and get settled in over there...on my way in a couple weeks
but here is the lonely aba 16v all rebuilt with no where to go for now...
sorry its not an engine bay pic but it is a 16v engine pic


























_Modified by Residentevol at 11:54 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

you should get a valve cover on that motor


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

its laying right next to it in the picture it is on it as we type right now only came off for some pics 
and the picture looks like it may be laying on some of that stuff but its not harming anything but yes debris and other things are not welcome in there 


_Modified by Residentevol at 12:11 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Yea I agree..thats a sick set up..

X2
That is some hot ISH! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (PADILLA)*

Thanks bro
2.0l 16v
solid lifter head. P&P
1000cc PTE injectors
GT40
balanced internals.


----------



## StreetRaceTuning_co_uk (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's a few of mine...


















































_Modified by StreetRaceTuning_co_uk at 5:16 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## toyotec (Feb 9, 2003)

*Monza blue WOLF R*

The WOLF R 2.0 16V ABF turbo.
Megasquirt V3 spark-extra. Built and calibrated by Toyotec.
ABF rebuilt by Toyotec.
Stacked Metal gaskets,
2E rods,
Total Seal Xtreme Piston Rings,
Balanced crank damper and lightened flywheel.
Custom made TT to 16v inlet.
ABF modified throttle body.
Lancer EVO3 FMIC,








Custom log manifold for RHD,
TB0385 Lancia Intergrale Turbo modifiied to sercet specs.
440cc injectors.
Greddy Profec B boost controller.
Last measured at [email protected] and [email protected] 7psi boost(low setting).











_Modified by toyotec at 3:00 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Monza blue WOLF R (toyotec)*

Beautiful engines!!!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16VT* »_Thanks bro
2.0l 16v
solid lifter head. P&P
1000cc PTE injectors
GT40
balanced internals.



how much power that pig making


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*

Heres my old setup, parted her out over the summer cause college needed some attention


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (blkjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjettavr6* »_
Thats what i'm talking about! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its really just a mock up for the moment.....I will be taking out the stock trim and replacing it with a single panel all the way across to house all my gauges. should look pretty cool when its done


_Modified by VWDugan at 10:27 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

here's mine


























_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 3:41 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## 13thStreetGTI (Nov 29, 2003)

*A/C Availability*

So, concerning a MKII Golf, is it possible to run A/C with a turbo setup? I think out of all these pictures I saw one engine bay with A/C lines still in place, but not to sure if the A/C was still functional.


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: A/C Availability (13thStreetGTI)*

Most people choose to ditch the AC as it weighs a ton and can rob you of some power when you're running it. We're going to be running AC in my brothers car but he just doesn't have enough money to buy all new components right now so we're just setting everything up with the expectation that it will be going in later.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A/C Availability (elicitvr6)*

the biggest problem is most of these are in MK2s and are using ABA accessories and their is no easy way to get the MK3 lines to mate to the MK2 box without getting custom lines.


----------



## 13thStreetGTI (Nov 29, 2003)

*A/C Availability*

I guess a better way to phrase my question was: how difficult is it to incorporate running A/C with a turbo setup in a Golf II; Mainly is it space limitations or just the problems with the ABA accessories are mentioned above. Also how does one source custom lines, are their companies that will fab these up for you?
Thanks.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: A/C Availability (13thStreetGTI)*

sounds like a great post to start a thread asking that not in a post picture thread 
thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A/C Availability (13thStreetGTI)*

space is prob part of it, prob difficult with an intercooler. any AC shop should be able to mate lines.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: A/C Availability (13thStreetGTI)*

Folks: Enjoy the pics in this thread.
Goto this thread to talk about MK2 + ABA AC: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=751092


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: A/C Availability (papichulo7)*

thank you


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: A/C Availability (bdcoombs)*

No prob ... just trying to keep the peace .








... and folks keep the pics coming! I have custom intake manifold envy LOL


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: A/C Availability (papichulo7)*

got some more goodies........


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: A/C Availability (Greengt1)*

looks good


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

here is mine 
82mm JE-Pistons / GT28RS
http://www.tb.speedxs.nl//cont...0.JPG
http://www.tb.speedxs.nl//cont...9.JPG


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (scyzox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scyzox* »_here is mine 
82mm JE-Pistons / GT28RS
http://www.tb.speedxs.nl//cont...0.JPG
http://www.tb.speedxs.nl//cont...9.JPG


here ya go scyzox......


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

tnx


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (scyzox)*

Here's mine...still a bit of tuckering up to do!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_










looks like good weld job but why not just buy a 90* bend
woulda saved alot of time


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
looks like good weld job but why not just buy a 90* bend
woulda saved alot of time
 
Thanks man.







Actually, I just did it for showcase purposes. I had a ridiculous amount of small, straight stainless sections just sitting around and a free day...plus, it's what's hot on the streets of Tokyo right now.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (cnbrown)*

cnbrown, your sectioned piping is dope. I love it. It reminds me of my ole' 2 stroke pipes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dumb Q', but did you purge with argon?


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*

thanks! No, I didn't...I didn't figure boost pipes that don't really see any heat need to see full penetration


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (cnbrown)*

well you def get a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for some sick work


----------



## ILL_VW (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*

Does anyone have before and after number on the aba? Im curious to know how much power is gain by the extra valves? Im if its woth the effort and I wanna see some data to back it up.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (ILL_VW)*

bringing this back from the dead. 
any new ones to post up
like todd


----------



## SHKRELIMAN (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*

Here is My 98 Beetle 5K miles Just sits in the garage. I think it has everything I could think of doing..


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (SHKRELIMAN)*

Rediculously clean


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

interesting


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (bdcoombs)*

1.8 16v it has a to4s on it running 24 lbs of boost


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_interesting

i dont see your car here


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

i dont own this anymore, but here is a pic of my 16vt in my old scirocco


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
i dont see your car here









pics are all gone, and car is apart right now!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

its apart again. why this time


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

here is a unfinished pic of mine.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_its apart again. why this time

turbo is shot! and gonna change a few things


----------



## 16vturbo gti (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

my 16vt rocco curently my winter beater its got a 50 trim ram horn short runner and meag squirt on the way








and hers my e30 turbo off topic but just to show you what happned when i get bored


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16vturbo gti)*

ABA 16vt syncro
stock cams
scat rods 
je pistons
homemade intake and exhaust manifolds
Holset hy35 with tial 44mm external wastgate
running on megasquirt


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Yellow_bunny)*

^ very nice


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

The latest one I've been working on. Modded Audi 5cyl 20v setup on Digi-1










_Modified by vw_dred at 8:05 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_here are a couple of my never ending project


















Where did you get the w/a core, ive scene a few like that and i think they are gangster set up, can never find them though. Custom made? Look like EGR coolers for over the road diesels perhaps?


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (V.R.Lvr)*

One that I helped my buddy build...








^ above pics stolen from Dman productions from H2O last year...


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_
Where did you get the w/a core, ive scene a few like that and i think they are gangster set up, can never find them though. Custom made? Look like EGR coolers for over the road diesels perhaps?

If I'm nto mistaken that is a PWR core. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Since everyone is posting pics of their 16v set-ups I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me:
For those running digi I with a short runner manifold, how do you run the 1 meter TB to ECU vacuum line???? 
TIA
Some great pics here and a lot of inspiration to motivate me to start putting my 16v/aba together.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: show me your 16vt engine bay PICS (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
If I'm nto mistaken that is a PWR core. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Found em, very nice. Thanx homie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Yellow_bunny)*

MINE:
abf 16v
TTT K26 turbo 
audi 5000 wastegate
MS extra
O2A out of a passat


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_MINE:
abf 16v
TTT K26 turbo 
audi 5000 wastegate
MS extra
O2A out of a passat









One of the best mk1's at vagkraft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

thanx man


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

1984 audi 4000s quattro


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_1984 audi 4000s quattro


I like where this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*

So far-


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

Buddy of Mine.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeeuwVW* »_
I like where this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i do to. i like it better when it IS going......
but hopefully soon it'll be running. gotta finish all the loose ends and get a press. plate and ill be in buisness. 1-2 more weeks and she'll be lightin' up the roads....


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

i want that audi


----------



## Zoolander (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

Hopefully, I will have pics worth posting of mine soon.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_i want that audi









find a B2/B3 audi quattro and slap one together. only took a couple hundred hours and about 4-5 grand








hopefully ill have more pics soon. cars almost there....


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_i want that audi









find a B2/B3 audi quattro and slap one together. only took a couple hundred hours and about 4-5 grand








hopefully ill have more pics soon. cars almost there....


----------



## 16vturbo gti (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

stilll not done? you bin lazy latley and i got that intake welded up


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (16vturbo gti)*

subscribed


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vw_dred)*

verry nice


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*

heres me, under construction, aba 2.1 je's 9:1 arp. had some issues with the intake but its all worked out now, gettin a new fuel rail, haltech gettin wired up slowly but surely. ebay turbo is the only weak link. i dont see how some of you guys do it. this ****s expensive dun right. 
a week ago: 








as she sits, waitin on parts and more fab work. 








thumbs: click em they grow. 







_Modified by 16v po boy at 7:02 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16v po boy)*

ill have 16vt motor #2 to post sooon


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Heres mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (SweetSixteen)*

Here's a bit better of a shot of mine. Bigger snail coming this year though.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

^ is that a built 02o?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (16V-Dub)*

Was yes... but I'm going for more power this year so I changed it out the end of last year and am now running a built 02A with a CAE shifter.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Was yes... but I'm going for more power this year so I changed it out the end of last year and am now running a built 02A with a CAE shifter.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (16V-Dub)*


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I refuse to let this thread die 
More inspiration please
I'm just a few parts away from doing mine


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

This is an oldie. lol

Although it looks like the only thing different is the color of the valve cover, but everything in there is completely different. More items shaved in the bay, completely different motor, different turbo setup, new exhaust and intake manifolds, new standalone. Everything... lol. Now it's torn apart for the AWD swap.


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

one crappy cell phone pic, nowhere near finished...


----------



## puster (Apr 30, 2005)




----------

